# Strainer, really gotta spend $50



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there any other place to get one or some other alternative to spending 50 bucks on a strainer? I'm trying to get things more streamlined, I knew I would get reamed on the milk tote, but didn't know the strainer would be so much! Didn't want to buy it if there was something else I didn't know about.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

muslin


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I reckon that's what I'll do. Thanks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

get the bleached muslin 
I also just got the small strainer as couldn't afford the large one.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Now I'm wondering why


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

why what?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

it has to be the bleached muslin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know just was always told that and that is what we use for draining cheese.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Bleached Muslin is a good choice because you should bleach it when you wash it. Also, it is bright white so you can tell by looking that it is clean 
Christy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Makes sense


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

See told you Christy always says bleached muslin 

Thanks Christy for explaining that cause I sure didn't know why.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Years ago I broke down and bought a nice stainless stell milk bucket complete with the half moon lid and a cover and then a stainless steel strainer from Caprine Supply, cost a fortune. I still have them though. I use those little paper like discs to strain because we had tons of them when we had the dairy. I think I have enough for the rest of this lifetime! I tried cheesecloth but naw.... doesn't work well. Never heard of trying bleached muslin...will have to try that. 

:devil Now.......for those of you who have known me for yrs.......do you remember the post I made about using pantyhose? :shocked I read that either in Countryside Mag or MEN......well.....posted the idea and I'll never forget this one guy saying how awful.......I told him where I had gotten the idea from and said it didn't say to use the crotch part!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Now that is funny!!
yep I remember you saying use panty hose and I have done that too. I like them best for colostrum that thick stuff barely goes thru anything.


----------

